

Watch Me Write This Article (video at Bottom) - kelukelugames
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/watch-me-write-this-article/

======
MilnerRoute
This reminds me of the Monty Python skit where sportscasters watched a
novelist sitting at a typewriter composing his next book.

There actually was a great TV show in 2001 about a 24-hour newsroom that was
also _broadcasting_ behind-the-scenes footage of the newsroom on a second
channel. The show was called "The Beast" \-- on the premise that the audience
was an always-hungry beast that had to be fed information, hour after hour....

------
kelukelugames
A professional writer re-writes every single one of his sentences multiple
times. I need to stop complaining when I have to iterate my writing.

